# حبس شيخ مسلم أصبح مسيحيا



## Coptic Man (1 نوفمبر 2006)

*25/10/2006*
*18  أكتوبر:  شيخ مسلم محبوسا منذ ثمانية عشر شهرا أعلن من زنزانته بالسجن أنه محبوسا لإهانته الإسلام باعتناقه المسيحية، البوليس السري المصري نقل بهاء الدين أحمد حسين العقاد – 57 سنة – الشهر الماضي لمعتقل وادي النطرون  وقد قيل له أنه سيبقى هناك لأجل غير مسمى إلا إذا وافق على العمل مع الحكومة كمخبر ضد المتنصرين الآخرين. وتبعا لمحامي السجين بالقاهرة، أثناسيوس ويليام، أن موكله تم حبسه في هذا المعتقل بالصحراء " لأنه فقط اختار أن يعتنق عقيدة أخرى، وأن يصبح مسيحيا "*
*وتم سجن العقاد بدون أي اتهامات لأكثر من عام، بعد اعتقاله على يد مباحث أمن الدولة في القاهرة في السادس من ابريل عام 2005.*
*رغم أن هذا المسلم السابق يخضع للاستجواب مرارا وتكرارا، فلم يقل له أحد قط ما هي تهمته المحددة، لكن بعض اللذين هم في زنزانته ينشرون شائعات بأنه كان يبشر الآخرين بالمسيحية ويعمدهم، مما أدى إلى افتعال مشاجرة معه في الزنزانة و انتهى الأمر بضربه ضربا مبرحا من سجين آخر.*
*عندما أمرت المحكمة أخيرا بأن يطلق سراح العقاد من حبسه الاحتياطي منذ عشرة أسابيع، تعمد المسئولون بمباحث أمن الدولة بإهمال هذا الحكم. ، بل احتجزوه في مكتبهم الكائن في جابر بن حيان بالجيزة، ثم قاموا بنقله لمعتقل وادي النطرون، الذي يبعد 60 ميل شمال القاهرة على طريق القاهرة الإسكندرية الصحراوي.*
*وقد أخبرنا محاميه، بأن الذي فعله ضباط مباحث أمن الدولة من حبس العقاد إلى أجل غير مسمى " بدون أي أمر من مسئول رسمي " هو أمر غير قانوني بالمرة، تبعا للمادة 280 من قانون العقوبات المصري.*
*



*
*خاب أمله في الإسلام *
*في بعض كتاباته التي تم تهريبها من السجن في الشهور الأخيرة وحصلنا عليها، أعلن العقاد أنه " اختار الإيمان المسيحي " بعد سنوات في البحث في الإسلام.*
*لأكثر من عشرين عاما، الشيخ السابق كان من الأعضاء المؤسسين لجماعة الدعوة والتبليغ الإسلامية، التي تعمل بنشاط على أسلمة غير المسلمين، ولكن بدون عنف.*
*وكان إمام مسجد بالهرم، وهي منطقة تابعة لمحافظة الجيزة وقريبة للقاهرة، في عام 1994 نشر كتاب من 500 صفحة اسمه " دين الإسلام " يراجع التقاليد المتبعة في المعتقد الإسلامي.*
*ولكنه خاب أمله، وقال الشيخ أنه منذ خمس سنوات بدأ يصلي لكي يعرف الله شخصيا، ولم يكن حتى يناير 2005، أنه قام لأول مرة مع شخص ما الذي شرح له أساسات المعتقد المسيحي، وانكب على دراسة الكتاب المقدس، وفي خلال أسابيع أصبح تابعا للمسيح.*
*وكتب العقاد " هذا هو الإثبات لكل المسلمين، أن كل إنسان يدرس الدينان من نظرة موضوعية جادة، سيختار المسيحية "*
*ولكن في خلال شهرين، وصل خبر إيمان العقاد بالمسيحية إلى مباحث أمن الدولة، و البوليس سري قبض عليه بدون إنذار في محل عمله.*
*العائلة باطلا تنتظر *
*بعد ستة أسابيع من احتجاز مباحث أمن الدولة له، تم إرسال العقاد إلى سجن طره في القاهرة. وعندما استخدم محاميه سلطته كمحامي لكي يزوره في السجن، قيل له أنه محبوس تبعا لقانون الطوارئ، للاشتباه في أنه قام " بالتجديف على الإسلام ".*
*وطوال العام التالي، تم تجديد حبس العقاد كل 45 يوما، باسم قانون الطوارئ، مع أنه لم يوجه له أي اتهام رسمي.*
*لكن في يوليو الماضي، قامت السلطات بوضع قانون جديد يوقف إجراءات الحبس الاحتياطي، مع تحديد أقصى مدة للحبس للجنح لا يجب " مهما كانت الظروف " أن لا تزيد عن ستة أشهر.*
*تم اتهام العقاد " بازدراء دين سماوي "، وهي جنحة تبعا للمادة 98- و، من قانون للعقوبات المصري، لذلك أمرت المحكمة بإخلاء سبيله في الثلاثين من يوليو.*
*بعد أن علموا بأن المحكمة أمرت بإخلاء سبيله، زوجة العقاد وأولاده الثلاثة، انتظروا باطلا عودته إلى بيته، بعد هذا بعشرة أيام، تأكد محاميه أخيرا من أنه مع إن تم إخلاء سبيله من السجن، أبقت مباحث أمن الدولة عليه بالجيزة.
السجن الصحراوي *
*وفي أواسط سبتمبر، نقلت السلطات العقاد إلى معتقل وادي النطرون الذي يعد الأشد أمنيا، الذي أغلب من به هم من المتطرفين الإسلاميين المحكوم عليهم لقيامهم بأعمال ضد الحكومة المصرية.*
*وهذا المعتقل مشهور ببساطة حالته في الصحراء، وأن المساجين يوضعوا في زنازين صغيرة مساحتها مترين في متر.*
*وتبعا لويليام محامي العقاد، أن موكله في صحة ضعيفة بسبب المعتقل، ويعاني من ارتفاع في ضغط الدم، وأمراض جلدية بسبب ارتفاع الشديد لدرجة الحرارة،  و الزنزانات غير النظيفة، وعضات الحشرات والقوارض الصغيرة.*
*وقال ويليام " إنه معتقل في مكان يمكن أن يقتله بسبب سنه، جسده وعقله لا يحتملان تلك الوحشية والعناد من مباحث أمن الدولة "*
*وقد قام محاميه بطلب التماس من النائب العام عبد المجيد محمود في الرابع من سبتمبر يعرض الاختراقات القانونية الخطيرة في حالة العقاد، ولكن لم يحصل على أي رد.*
*بالرغم من أن المواطنين المسيحيين المصريين أحرار تماما في اعتناق الإسلام واستخراج بطاقات قانونية إسلامية جديدة، فالمواطنين المسلمين غير مسموح لهم بأن يغيروا دينهم، وهؤلاء الذين يصبحون مسيحيين لابد لهم أن يتعرضوا للمضايقات الشديدة من مباحث أمن الدولة، التي عادة تقبض عليهم بتهمة إهانة الإسلام، أو " تهديد الأمن القومي ".*


----------



## نهج البلاغة (1 نوفمبر 2006)

المصدر ؟؟


----------



## Coptic Man (1 نوفمبر 2006)

*ناشط قبطي في حقوق الانسان *

*هل تظن ان هناك جريدة تصدر مثل هذا الكلام *

*ان كانت لاتستطيع ذكره ولو كان اسلاميا *

*فما بالك بانها مسيحي *

*برجاء التروي والتفكير*


----------



## المعلم (2 نوفمبر 2006)

ممكن اعرف الاخ الفاضل copticman ابن الملك منين


----------



## المعلم (2 نوفمبر 2006)

?????????????


----------



## نهج البلاغة (2 نوفمبر 2006)

اشك في هذي الصورة 

1-ما معنى الزرقة التي اعلى راسه في نهاية حدود الطاقية .

2-وما معنى اخضرار المايل للأصفرار جنب اذنه اليسرة  .

3- اين اذنه اليمنى ؟ المفروض يظهر منها ولو شئ بسيط . 

4- ما سر الصمولة الي في يده اليمنة ؟

5- ما معنى اللون الازرق على طول جنبه الايسر  و ذراعه الايمن . 

6- يد الرجل الذي خلفه مثيرة لريبة .

7- الكلبش غير واضح المعالم .


----------



## Coptic Man (2 نوفمبر 2006)

المعلم قال:


> ممكن اعرف الاخ الفاضل copticman ابن الملك منين


 
*من بلد احتلها الاسلام*


----------



## Coptic Man (2 نوفمبر 2006)

نهج البلاغة قال:


> اشك في هذي الصورة
> 
> 1-ما معنى الزرقة التي اعلى راسه في نهاية حدود الطاقية .
> 
> ...


 
*الصورة مش متاخدة في وضع سليم *

*يعني لازم اتصورت بسرعة لاني غير مسموح بالتصوير*

*وده تفسير ملاحظاتك*

*حتي لو لاحظت تلاقي فيه ايد اللي وراه شكلها غريب وده علشان كانت بتتحرك واتلقطت الصورة *


----------



## نهج البلاغة (2 نوفمبر 2006)

> الصورة مش متاخدة في وضع سليم
> 
> يعني لازم اتصورت بسرعة لاني غير مسموح بالتصوير
> 
> ...



هذا ردك ؟!

عموما نترك الحكم للقارئ


----------



## Michael (2 نوفمبر 2006)

IMG]http://www.compassdirect.org/images/lead/20061018eg001a.jpg[/IMG]



> اشك في هذي الصورة





> 1-ما معنى الزرقة التي اعلى راسه في نهاية حدود الطاقية .



فين دى دى جبهتة ليس بها اى علامات




> 2-وما معنى اخضرار المايل للأصفرار جنب اذنه اليسرة  .


بقى شوفتها وهى عليها الدقن لا برافو بجد دة انا كبرتها 500% ولمقتش اى الوان 




> 3- اين اذنه اليمنى ؟ المفروض يظهر منها ولو شئ بسيط .


كلتها القطة




> 4- ما سر الصمولة الي في يده اليمنة ؟


دى صمولة ولا كلبشات




> 5- ما معنى اللون الازرق على طول جنبه الايسر  و ذراعه الايمن .


قم بتكبيرها واظهرها بدائرة حمراء 



> 6- يد الرجل الذي خلفه مثيرة لريبة .


وضح ازاى مريبة يمكن يا لما عرف انوا بقى مسيحى حب يديلة على قفاة



> 7- الكلبش غير واضح المعالم .


ياراجل ... شوف ازاى هو حضرتك ظابط ولا حاجة وانا معرفشى دى الصمولة يا احول الى انت مش عارفلها معنى


----------



## آمنة (2 نوفمبر 2006)

يستاهل اكثر من جذية وحسابة عند الله عسير


----------



## نهج البلاغة (2 نوفمبر 2006)

> فين دى دى جبهتة ليس بها اى علامات



اعلى الطاقية وليس الجبه  لما تكبر راح تلاحظ هذا الشئ 



> بقى شوفتها وهى عليها الدقن لا برافو بجد دة انا كبرتها 500% ولمقتش اى الوان



بدون تكبير تبين ان هناك شئ كانه لاصق بالاذن ( جزء لم يمسح من الصورة الاصلية التي قص منها الرجل ) ولما تكبر توضح اكثر 



> كلتها القطة



يعني ما في تفسير مقنع 




> دى صمولة ولا كلبشات



الصمولة اقصد قطعة الخبز الي بيده 



> قم بتكبيرها واظهرها بدائرة حمراء



ليس لدي موقع لرفع الصور و لكن اي واحد يكبرها راح يلاخظها جيدا لانها ممتدة على طول الجنب الايسر تقريبا منه ( يسار الرجل ) 




> وضح ازاى مريبة يمكن يا لما عرف انوا بقى مسيحى حب يديلة على قفاة



حتى لو مشينا هذي النقطة تبقى النقاط الاخرى 



> ياراجل ... شوف ازاى هو حضرتك ظابط ولا حاجة وانا معرفشى دى الصمولة يا احول الى انت مش عارفلها معنى



راح اتجاوز على الاساءة  

قصدي انه لا يوجد سلسلة حديدية تصل بين يد الرجل و الشرطي  

والكلبش الي على يد الرجل غير واضح  ابدا 



انا لا افرض رأيي على احد ولكن هذي وجهة نضري


----------



## Michael (2 نوفمبر 2006)

*يا عم نهج البلاغة كبر الصورة وارفقها لنا كى لا يكون الحوار من طرف واحد*


----------



## tina_tina (2 نوفمبر 2006)

احب ازود معلومة بسيطة اوى
مش الشيخ حسن بس اللى عمل كده
بس على رائ المثل 
دارى على شمعتك
:yaka:​


----------



## نهج البلاغة (3 نوفمبر 2006)

صدقني انا اتمنى انه الخبر صحيح


----------



## lord11 (6 نوفمبر 2006)

ولله الصوره متركبه ومفيش كلابشات في ايد الشيخ والشيح مش ساند كمان عالبنش


----------



## My Rock (6 نوفمبر 2006)

*تم ارفاق صورة مكبر مما جاء و لا ارى فيها اي من الادعاءات الباطلة*


----------



## نهج البلاغة (7 نوفمبر 2006)

> تم ارفاق صورة مكبر مما جاء و لا ارى فيها اي من الادعاءات الباطلة



هههههههه ادعاءات باطلة 

بص يبني زين 

كبر الصورة اكبر من كذا مع ان كذا كافي 

اليس مستوى الاضاءة على جسد الرجل يختلف عن اضاءة المحكمة ؟ 

لاحظ اذنه اليسرى وما تحتها  جيدا  و ستفهم ما اقصد


----------



## عوض حسان (7 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
هو معقول أضع الطعام فى اليد اللى فيها الحديد
أليس من المناسب أن الطعام يكون فى اليد الغير مقيدة


----------



## nourr (11 نوفمبر 2006)

دى مش قضية طرقة اختارة مش هينقص الاسلام اذا كان فى اعتقادكم انة هيزيدكم هنيئا لكم بة
وبارك الله فيما رزق


----------



## huda (1 ديسمبر 2006)

*هذا الي انتو فالحين فيه 
الكذب ونشر الاشاعات صحيح ناس فاضيه 
على فكره لو كان الخبر حقيقي مع اني اشك مليون بالميه 
فهو يستاهل لانه فاسق... فيه شخص عاقل يغير الدين الحق بدين محرف  احسن يستاهل *


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (1 ديسمبر 2006)

طيب و لية ما جبتش الموقع اللى انت جايبة منه ؟؟
بصورة صغيرة و حبة كلام اجبلك ان الفاتيكان كلة اسلم
فين الدليل


----------



## Christian Knight (24 ديسمبر 2006)

ياااه للدرجة دى الموضوع حرق دم المسلمين امال لو عرفوا الباقى هيحصلهم ايه؟؟؟


----------



## egy-islam (24 ديسمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *الصورة مش متاخدة في وضع سليم *
> 
> *يعني لازم اتصورت بسرعة لاني غير مسموح بالتصوير*
> 
> ...


 

ده شغل فوتو شوب يا باشا طب لو هو اتنصر لسه لابس الزي الإسلامي و الطقية الإسلامي ليه ؟؟؟؟


----------



## Christian Knight (24 ديسمبر 2006)

يا حول الله يا رب, قالوا كبرولنا الصورة كبرناها وطلع مفهاش اى حاجة من ادعاءاتهم لكن كما يقول السيد المسيح: الكم اعين و لا تبصرون و لكم اذان و لا تسمعون و لا تذكرون (مر  8 :  18)


----------



## Christian Knight (24 ديسمبر 2006)

ودى هدية لاخواتنا المسلمين ولو انى مش عارف اذا كانوا مقدروش يستحملوا ان شيخ واحد امن بالمسيح هيعملوا ايه مع الرابط ده من موسوعة الويكيبيديا 
//www.wikiislam.com/w/index.php/Muslims_Leaving_Islam


----------



## Christian Knight (25 ديسمبر 2006)

*ردا على الذين يسألون عن المصدر فقد ذكرت هذه القضية فى التقرير الدولى لحقوق الإنسان فى الجزء المتعلق بمصر

http://cairo.usembassy.gov/pa/irf06ar.htm
اما عن الصورة فهى مأخوذة بواسطة منظمة مسيحية امريكية تسمى "صندوق برنابا" التقت به وقت الحجز
ثم كتب عنه ايضا حسن إسماعيل ، الأمين العام للإتحاد المصري لحقوق الإنسان


http://www.inter-iman.com/2006/11/28/الأقليات-العقائدية-كمدخل-للإصلاح/

ومع ذلك فانا متأكد ان هؤلاء المعترضين سيستمرون فى مكابرتهم*


----------



## Im Muslim (25 ديسمبر 2006)

الى الزميل كاتب الموضوع 
ملحوظة بسيطة للعلم فقط 
من شاء فليؤمن و من شاء فليكفر
ماذا خسر الاسلام عندما تنصر على افتراض صحة الخبر من اصله 
و دمنا هيتحرق لية ؟؟


----------



## Badr (25 ديسمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *25/10/2006*
> *18  أكتوبر:  شيخ مسلم محبوسا منذ ثمانية عشر شهرا أعلن من زنزانته بالسجن أنه محبوسا لإهانته الإسلام باعتناقه المسيحية، البوليس السري المصري نقل بهاء الدين أحمد حسين العقاد – 57 سنة – الشهر الماضي لمعتقل وادي النطرون  وقد قيل له أنه سيبقى هناك لأجل غير مسمى إلا إذا وافق على العمل مع الحكومة كمخبر ضد المتنصرين الآخرين. وتبعا لمحامي السجين بالقاهرة، أثناسيوس ويليام، أن موكله تم حبسه في هذا المعتقل بالصحراء " لأنه فقط اختار أن يعتنق عقيدة أخرى، وأن يصبح مسيحيا "*
> *وتم سجن العقاد بدون أي اتهامات لأكثر من عام، بعد اعتقاله على يد مباحث أمن الدولة في القاهرة في السادس من ابريل عام 2005.*
> *رغم أن هذا المسلم السابق يخضع للاستجواب مرارا وتكرارا، فلم يقل له أحد قط ما هي تهمته المحددة، لكن بعض اللذين هم في زنزانته ينشرون شائعات بأنه كان يبشر الآخرين بالمسيحية ويعمدهم، مما أدى إلى افتعال مشاجرة معه في الزنزانة و انتهى الأمر بضربه ضربا مبرحا من سجين آخر.*
> ...



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 و ليعلمن الله الذين أمنوا منكم و ليعلمن المنافقين
صدق الله العظيم


----------



## الحوت (25 ديسمبر 2006)

Im Muslim قال:


> الى الزميل كاتب الموضوع
> ملحوظة بسيطة للعلم فقط
> من شاء فليؤمن و من شاء فليكفر
> ماذا خسر الاسلام عندما تنصر على افتراض صحة الخبر من اصله
> و دمنا هيتحرق لية ؟؟



*عزيزي تقدر تقوللي حضرتكم كم تساوين في العدد بين سكان العالم ؟

صفر على الشمال !!

اتعرف لماذا ؟

لانه الاسلام متقدم نحو الانهيار والالف المسلمون يدخلون في المسيحية يوميا لهذا تجد الفارق الخارق بين عدد سكان العالم وبين عد المسلمون كما الفارق بين عدد المسلمون وبين عد المسيحين فانتم المسلمون مقارنة مع عدد سكان العالم صفر على الشمال يعني مالكوش وجود من اصله :yahoo: *


----------



## Im Muslim (26 ديسمبر 2006)

(((بهاء الدين أحمد حسين العقاد – 57 سنة)))

(((لأكثر من عشرين عاما، الشيخ السابق كان من الأعضاء المؤسسين لجماعة الدعوة والتبليغ الإسلامية، التي تعمل بنشاط على أسلمة غير المسلمين، ولكن بدون عنف.)))


كان مؤسس للجماعه و هو عمره 37 و هذا خطأ كيف و الجماعه تم تأسيسها قبله باكثر من مائة عام تقريبا 

(((في عام 1994 نشر كتاب من 500 صفحة اسمه " دين الإسلام " يراجع التقاليد المتبعة في المعتقد الإسلامي.)))

اين يمكننا ان نجد كتاب باسم هذا المؤلف فى عام الاصدار هذا

(((البوليس السري المصري نقل بهاء الدين أحمد حسين العقاد – 57 سنة – الشهر الماضي لمعتقل وادي النطرون))) 

هل مصر اساسا بها شىء اسمه بوليس سرى؟

(((في بعض كتاباته التي تم تهريبها من السجن في الشهور الأخيرة وحصلنا عليها، أعلن العقاد أنه " اختار الإيمان المسيحي " بعد سنوات في البحث في الإسلام.
لأكثر من عشرين عاما، الشيخ السابق كان من الأعضاء المؤسسين لجماعة الدعوة والتبليغ الإسلامية، التي تعمل بنشاط على أسلمة غير المسلمين، ولكن بدون عنف.)))
اولا
من هذه الجملة يتضح لنا ثقافة مؤلف القصة الغربية اذ انه فى الغرب يمكن للمسجون ان يؤلف و يدرس الخ و يبدو انه لم يطلع من قبل على سجن مصرى فيقول انه الف فيه كتابا و تم تهريب الكتاب

ثانيا
يقول انه كان من المؤسسين لجماعة الدعوة و التبليغ و هذا خطا إذ أن مؤسسها كان فرد واحد و كان هندى الجنسية غير ان الإسم نفسه لم نسمع به من قبل
المؤسس الأول هو الشيخ محمد إلياس الكاندهلوي 1303 ــ 1364هـ ولد في كاندهلة، قرية من قرى سهارنفور بالهند، تلقى تعليمه الأوَّلي فيها، ثم انتقل إلى دهلي حيث أتم تعليمه في مدرسة ديوبند التي هي أكبر مدرسة للأحناف في شبه القارة الهندية وقد تأسست عام 1283هـ / 1867م.(*)
و من بعد الكاندهلوى ـ الشيخ رشيد أحمد الكنكوهي 1829 ـ 1905م وقد بايعه الشيخ محمد إلياس على الطريقة سنة 1315هـ. 
ثالثا
يقول عن جماعة التبليغ و الدعوة انها متخصصة فى دعوة غير المسلمين و هذه غلطة فاضحة إذ ان هذه الجماعه متخصصه فى دعوة المسلمين الى الالتزام بالمساجد و التدين الخ و لا علاقة لها باصحاب الاديان الاخرى بل بالعكس من قوانينها عدم الجوار مع اى شخص غير مسلم اذ انهم يعتبرون ان الاصلح للامة اصلاح حال المسلمين قبل دعوة غير المسلمين
متى تم اعتقاله و قارن بين هاتين الجملتين

وتم سجن العقاد بدون أي اتهامات لأكثر من عام، بعد اعتقاله على يد مباحث أمن الدولة في القاهرة في السادس من ابريل عام 2005.


ولكنه خاب أمله، وقال الشيخ أنه منذ خمس سنوات بدأ يصلي لكي يعرف الله شخصيا، ولم يكن حتى يناير 2005، أنه قام لأول مرة مع شخص ما الذي شرح له أساسات المعتقد المسيحي، وانكب على دراسة الكتاب المقدس، وفي خلال أسابيع أصبح تابعا للمسيح.
وكتب العقاد " هذا هو الإثبات لكل المسلمين، أن كل إنسان يدرس الدينان من نظرة موضوعية جادة، سيختار المسيحية "
ولكن في خلال شهرين، وصل خبر إيمان العقاد بالمسيحية إلى مباحث أمن الدولة، و البوليس سري قبض عليه بدون إنذار في محل عمله.
بعد يناير بشهرين اى فى مارس—فهل تم اعتقاله فى مارس ام ابريل؟

غير ان هناك جمله غامضة فى موضوع تنصره هم قالوا بانفسهم انه كان امام مسجد

(((وكان إمام مسجد بالهرم، وهي منطقة تابعة لمحافظة الجيزة وقريبة للقاهرة،)))

و يقولون انه تنصر قبل ان يقبض عليه و تم القبض عليه فى محل عمله – ما هو العمل هل كان امام مسجد وهو متنصر 
طبعا لا
اذا يبقى لنا ان نفهم انه كان امام مسجد بجانب عمل آخر و هذا امر جديد لم نسمع به من قبل لرجل وظيفته الاساسية الإمامة فى مسجد

(((ولكن في خلال شهرين، وصل خبر إيمان العقاد بالمسيحية إلى مباحث أمن الدولة، و البوليس سري قبض عليه بدون إنذار في محل عمله.)))


----------



## ayah (26 ديسمبر 2006)

وهو فيه شيخ متنصر بجلباب ابيض وطاقية بيضاء أة ولا الشيخ حب يتنصر بجلباب ابيض وطاقية بيضاء 
لاحظوا هنا في الصورة خطوط هيئة الجسم للشيخ و الاخرين 
فخطوط الجسم جد ناصعة اما الاخرين فخطوط جسمهم باهتة 
يعني استعملوا برنامج دمج الصور و ما اكثرها في النت لصورة جديدة للشيخ مع صورة قديمة للمحكمة او المتهم الحقيقي
ثم اختارو صورة للبوليسي او الجندي و هو ملفوف الوجه حتى لا يسببوا لانفسهم مشاكل 
وأنظروا أيضا الى جميع الموجودين في المحكمة 
الجميع ينظر في أتجاه واحد الى اليسار والشيخ هو الوحيد ينظر في أتجاه آخر الى اليمين
الشيخ يبتسم وينظر لكاميرا فوتوغرافية هههه
فى وضع تصويره في المحكمة يا سلام على الديمقراطية في المحاكم كل شئ مباح صورة فوتوغرافية
الأكل موجود السواك بجيبه يا كده تكون المحاكم ولا بلاش 
إن لم يكون هذا الذي بجيبة سواك ممكن يكون قلم حبر وهدا ممنوع في السجون لان المسجون لا يسمح له بحمل اي شيء خشية قتل نفسه مش كده ولا أنا بتكلم غلط 
الان أنظرو معي كمان الى الشيخ باين عليه كان بيفطر عندما ألتقتك له هذه الصورة الفوتوغرافية 
يا حرام باين الشيخ كان جيعان على شان كده فطروه قبل المحاكمة مش كده 
أنصكم بلاش كذب لأن الصورة مفبركة هههههه
ال الشيخ اتنصر ال 
__________________


----------



## egy-islam (26 ديسمبر 2006)

riyad قال:


> *عزيزي تقدر تقوللي حضرتكم كم تساوين في العدد بين سكان العالم ؟*
> 
> *صفر على الشمال !!*
> 
> ...


 

يا سلام الألاف من المسلمين يدخلون في المسيحية يوميا طب في اي دولة ممكن تقولي و لو أنت بتعرف تقرأ فعلا روح أقرأ عدد المسلمين و عدد المسيحين هتلاقيهم متقاربين جدا و اللي أكثر من الاثنين معا هم الكافرون االوثنيون و بلاش الغلط أحسن عشان إحنا هنا بنتحاور بإحترام بس لو غلط عندي فردة قديمة شايلها عشان اللي هايغلط 


و الصورة المرفقة لصاحب الصورة اللي بتسخر منا و ياله صورة بصورة


----------



## Michael (26 ديسمبر 2006)

كما ترون والكلام واضح والصورة اوضح

ولكن المحمديين كعادتهم يريدون اللف والدواران بجهل فادح

اولا بخصوص الضوء

الاخ لم يقل فلاش وطبعا الفلاش لة مداة

وبالتالى ظهر تاثيرة على الشيخ المتنصر ولم يظهر على او يصل الفلاش للخلف

ثانيا بخصوص ان اليد الكوع(الذراع) غير مسنودة ولكن كما نرى ان الرسغ مسنود على الحافة وبالتالى لا يحتاج الامر الى سند الذراع بالكامل

ثالثا

الكلابشات ظاهرة بيد العسكرى وظاهرة ايضا بوضوع شديد فى يدى الشيخ المتنصر كما اوضحت


----------



## حمامة الروض (26 ديسمبر 2006)

هههه

لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله

شر البلية مايضحك

أخواني المحترمين الصورة مدمجة

هذا الضوء الازرق ليس فلاش الكاميرا الفلاش لايظهر الضوء هكذا

هذا بسبب أستخدام أداة الاصبع في الفوتوشوب بغرض تنعيم الاطراف بعد القص

لكن التنعيم لغير محترف والطاقية لم تنعم لذلك اثر القاص واضح فيها 

تحتاج الصورة لتغميق أيضا حتى تتلائم مع جو الغرفة 

برب أعدلها لكم هههه


----------



## حمامة الروض (27 ديسمبر 2006)

:banned: 
قبل




بعد





ومثل ماقال الاخ بارك الله فيه الخبزة لا معنى لها ههههه

لذلك حاولت ازالتها فقط الاظفر يبغاله شوية تعديل  والاذن من جهة اليسار القص واضح فيها

واللحية من جهة اليمين الاجزاء البيضاء الصغيرة لم يزيلها الاخ المفبرك وهي بقايا من الخلفية الاصلية :dance:


----------



## Im Muslim (27 ديسمبر 2006)

MichaelMagdy قال:


> كما ترون والكلام واضح والصورة اوضح
> 
> ولكن المحمديين كعادتهم يريدون اللف والدواران بجهل فادح
> 
> ...




سيبك من الصورة
يقول المقال ان البوليس السرى نقلة الى وادى النطرون
هل يوجد فى مصر حاجة اسمها البوليس السرى اصلا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

و يقول ايضا انه من جماعة التبليغ و الدعوة التى تعمل على دعوة غير المسلمين
و دة واضح جدا جهل كاتب المقال بهذة الجماعة التى ليس لها علاقة من قريب و لا من بعيد بغير المسلمين و لو لك معارف مسلمين اسالهم

و يقول ايضا (((وكان إمام مسجد بالهرم، وهي منطقة تابعة لمحافظة الجيزة وقريبة للقاهرة،)))

و يقولون انه تنصر قبل ان يقبض عليه و تم القبض عليه فى محل عمله – ما هو العمل هل كان امام مسجد وهو متنصر
اول مرة اسمع فى حياتى عن امام مسجد و يعمل عمل تانى 
ارحمونا بقى من الكذب


----------



## Michael (27 ديسمبر 2006)

الان تترك الصورة بعد عجزك عن الرد

اما بخصوص البوليس السرى فهو مصطلح موجود منذ فترة بمصر اسال ابوك او امك 


اما بخصوص كلامة فهذا لانة حافظ مش فاهم ولكن بعد ايمانة اعلن انة فاهم مش حافظ

يوجد اما مسجد مسيحى والايام ستظهر لكم ذلك


----------



## حمامة الروض (27 ديسمبر 2006)

طااايب ماشي ياMichaelMagdy خلاص مصدقينك

وكمان في بابوات ومطران كنائس مسلمين والايام تثبت لك ههههه

عرفه انك في موقف محرج وعندي احساس انك انت المفبرك 

ماعلينا الله يسامحك ,,


----------



## Im Muslim (27 ديسمبر 2006)

MichaelMagdy قال:


> الان تترك الصورة بعد عجزك عن الرد
> 
> اما بخصوص البوليس السرى فهو مصطلح موجود منذ فترة بمصر اسال ابوك او امك
> 
> ...




رد اية اللى انا عجزت عنه؟؟
و كل ردود الاخوة بالنسبة للصورة مش عجباك ؟؟

البوليس السرى دة كان ايام الملك و بعد الثورة معدش حاجة فى مصر اسمها البوليس السرى و اسال ابوك و امك

و بعدين يعنى تغاضيت عن التبليغ و الدعوة  !!
و بعدين مفيش امام مسجد و يعمل عمل اخر
زهقنا من الكذب


----------



## عوض حسان (27 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم جميعا أيها الاخوة 
لقد قرأت ما طرحتم من موضوعات و تحاورتم حولها و يحاول كل طرف أن يثبت أن الطرف الثانى هو المخطأ مع الاسف.
و نسيتم أن المطلوب من مثل هذه الحوارات و النقاش الوصول للحق و بر الآمان 
ماذا لو كفر رجل بعد أن أسلام لقد حدث أن إرتد الالاف و بقى الاسلام بقيمه و سماحته و عدله . ماذا لو لإنحرف رجل مسلم ليس العيب فى الاسلام و لكن العيب فى هذا الشخص الذى يقوم بأفعال تخالف تعاليم الاسلام.
و أقول للإخوة المسلمين يجب الرد بطريقة توضح للإخوة النصارى مدى سماحة و عدل الاسلام و لا تقفوا عن صورة لرجل إرتد أو امرأة ترقص أو مثل هذاه الامور و لكن ليكن الهدف هو توضيح ما خفى عن الاخوة النصارى من تعاليم الدين الاسلامى 
مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار الوصول لرضى الله عز و جل
و السلام عليكم 
و كل عام و انتم بخير جميعا


----------



## الطريبق (27 ديسمبر 2006)

اكاديب اخي اين المصدر ولا انت المصدر.


----------



## azazi (27 ديسمبر 2006)

مالها مطار الا بالمريخ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## عوض حسان (6 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم أيها الاخوة جميعا
و أوجه كلامى للاخ رياض صاحب التعليق الذى لا يليق ( تعليق يدل على أنه لا يعلم شئ عن الاسلام و لا عن المسلمين الذين أمرهم ربهم أن يتفكروا و يعقلوا فى كل شئ قبل الدخول فيه )
يأخ رياض يجب عليك أن تحترم الغير حتى يكون الحوار بناء وله هدف و الا فلماذا تحاور أناس يخيل لك عقلك أنهم كما تدعى ( عبيط ) حتى هذه الالفاظ لا تليق بمثل هذه المنتديات و التى يتحاور فيها أناس محترمون.
ثم أعقب على قولك بأن المسلمين أقل فى العدد من سكان العالم !!!!
يأخ رياض ليست العبرة بالعدد و لكن العبرة بالكيف و ما يحمله هؤلاء المسلمين من تعاليم و خلق و عدل .
و هنا أقول لك طالما أن هناك عدل و رحمة و خلق سوف تجد الاسلام أما عندما تزول هذه التعاليم من على الارض فلن ينفع دين و سوف تكون غابة و نحن المسلمين لا نريد أن نعيش فى غابة يأكل فيها القوى الضعيف دون رحمة أو شفقة كما تفعل أمريكيا الرأس مالية أو إسرائيل الصهيونية و لكن سيأتى اليوم الذى يعود فيه المسلمين إلى تعاليم دينهم العظيم الذى يدعو إلى العلم و العمل مع العدل و الرحمة عندها سترى الخير يعم الارض كلها و سوف ترى أن المسلمين يعيشون فى سلام مع كل الديانات الاخرى كما فعلوا ذلك فى العهود المشرقة منذ بعثة سيدنا محمد و حتى العصور الوسطى الذى كانت الحضارة الاسلامية تنشرها خيرها كله فى أنحاء الارض.
و أتمنى لكم التوفيق فيما يرضى الله.
و السلام عليكم


----------



## Christian Knight (7 يناير 2007)

*يا مايكل متتعبش نفسك دول مسلمين يعنى اتباع محمد يعنى المكابرة فى دمهم ولو المسيح بنفسه جالهم وقال لهم انتم غلط هيقولوا له انت كداب ومحمد صادق وكلنا تابعنا الحوار من البداية وشفنا ازاى الخبر اغاظهم جدا وازاى حاولوا يكدبوه باى طريقة ممكنة فى الاول قالوا عاوزين المصدر وانا حطيتهلهم وبعدين اتلككوا بخصوص الصورة وردينا عليهم واكيد هيخترعوا تلكيكة جديدة بكرة وفى النهاية تصديقهم او تكذيبهم مش هيفرق فى حاجة.....زى واحد بالضبط بيكدب وجود الشمس معتقدش اننا هنحتاج نرد عليه

سلام المسيح معاك اخى*


----------



## king (12 يناير 2007)

العدرا ام النور تقف معاة وتظهر لية الحق وتخرجة من سجنة امين


----------



## sunshine (27 يناير 2007)

Christian Knight قال:


> ياااه للدرجة دى الموضوع حرق دم المسلمين امال لو عرفوا الباقى هيحصلهم ايه؟؟؟



لالالالالالالا والله مش احنا اللى بيتحرق دمنا..واظن كلامى واضح.

اللى بيتحرق دمهم هما اللى بينزلوا اخبار مش صحيحه ومتفبركه.:yahoo: 

عشان يهدوا اعصاب اللى دمهم بيتحرق من الاسلام ومن اللى بيسلموا منهم

ويعرفوكم ان زى مافيه ناس بتسلم كمان فيه ناس بتتنصر والله صعبانين عليا

بيضحكوا عليكوا ولا على نفسهم.

انا ماخبيش عليك انا عملت سيرش عشان انا عارفه ان المسلم مش ممكن

يتنصر:smil12: 

لقيت ايه بقه لاقيت الخبر ده مش موجود اللى فى المواقع المسيحيه فقط

ليه بقه لانه مش صحيح ومتفبرك.

وكمان ايه لاقيت الخبر مش صحيح.ياريت  تشوف اللينك ده 

http://deedat.wordpress.com/tag/أخبار-كاذبة/

ياريت بلاش الحاجات دى الا  انتوا  كده  محسيسينا  بالاحراج  يا جماعه

مش ذنبنا  ان المسيحيين بيدخلوا الاسلام.

لكن انتوا ذنبكم بقه انكم بتضللوا اخوانكم......(فقط) وتحت الكلمه دى مليون خط

عشان احنا متاْكدين مليون الميه ان مافيش مسلم بيتنصر مهما كان.

ولا يمكن ان يرضى بغير الاسلام دينا.


----------



## sunshine (27 يناير 2007)

riyad قال:


> *عزيزي تقدر تقوللي حضرتكم كم تساوين في العدد بين سكان العالم ؟
> 
> صفر على الشمال !!
> 
> ...



ممكن نكون صفر على الشمال بالنسبه لكم.

لكننا عند الله نساوى الكثير...الدور والباقى بقه

على اللى يوم القيامه لا ليه وزن ولا قيمه.

وشكرا على ادبك.وبتطبقوا فعلا تعاليم دينكم

(احبوا اعدائكم باركوا لاعينكم احسنوا الى مبغضيكم

وصلوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم)


----------



## LuckyPro (27 يناير 2007)

> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *ياسلام عالصوره المتركبه بس ياخساره باين اللي عملها مش بروفيشنال لووووووووووول*
> *على فكره المره الجايه تجيبو واحد فاهم يعملها مش مكوجي ههههههههههههههه عشان كفايه احراجات مع الناس ههههههههههههههه*





*هههههههه*

*ازيك يا مى مى *

*امال فين رفعت والزبانية بتوع غبواوى دول؟؟؟*

*وبالمنساسبة دى كتاب اسمة صدق او لا تصدق عن رسول الاسلام محمد*

*وعلشان تحصلى على نسخة منة دوسى على اللينك التالى دة بس بحنية*

*




*

*الكتاب الهزلي للإسلام*

*http://www.islameyat.com/mboe_arabic.pps*



*سلامو عليكو*


----------



## sunshine (27 يناير 2007)

ما اكيد  برضو  اللى  ماْلف الكتاب ده نصرانى يعنى عادى بقه يقول اللى يقوله.

امال انت عايزو يقف معانا ولا ايه...مالازم يكون ضدنا وضد الاسلام.


----------



## snow_white7 (7 فبراير 2007)

Christian Knight قال:


> ودى هدية لاخواتنا المسلمين ولو انى مش عارف اذا كانوا مقدروش يستحملوا ان شيخ واحد امن بالمسيح هيعملوا ايه مع الرابط ده من موسوعة الويكيبيديا
> //www.wikiislam.com/w/index.php/Muslims_Leaving_Islam



الهديه مش بتشتغل.

الصفحه مالهاش وجود اصلا.:dntknw:


----------



## Coptic Man (7 فبراير 2007)

snow_white7 قال:


> الهديه مش بتشتغل.
> 
> الصفحه مالهاش وجود اصلا.:dntknw:


 
*خلي الهدية عليا انا يا سنووايت :t33: *

*رابط من موسوعة عالمية معترف بها دوليا :smil12: *


*http://www.wikiislam.com/wiki/Muslims_Leaving_Islam*


----------



## snow_white7 (9 فبراير 2007)

Coptic Man قال:


> *خلي الهدية عليا انا يا سنووايت :t33: *
> 
> *رابط من موسوعة عالمية معترف بها دوليا :smil12: *
> 
> ...



مش فاهمه من هديتك حاجه يا Coptic Man

اصل انا ثقافتى هندى:smil12:


----------



## Coptic Man (9 فبراير 2007)

*كدا بقي مش زنبنا يا سنووايت *

*وبعدين معروف اني اللغة الانجليزية لغة عالمية *

*يعني المفروض العرب يتطورا شوية*​


----------



## snow_white7 (9 فبراير 2007)

Coptic Man قال:


> *كدا بقي مش زنبنا يا سنووايت *
> 
> *وبعدين معروف اني اللغة الانجليزية لغة عالمية *
> 
> *يعني المفروض العرب يتطورا شوية*​



احنا عايزين لينكات عربيه يا كوبتك عشان نصدق اللى فيه

ومش من عندكوا برضه يا كوبتك هههههههههه ماشى.

ماانت عارف برضه يا كوبتك ان الغرب بيحارب الاسلام.

فيا كوبتك من منتداكم ...للينكات الغربيه يا قلبى لا تحزن ههههههههههههه:banned:


----------



## basem shweke (12 فبراير 2007)

سؤال يمكن يكون قد انال 
اعذروني لاني لم اقراء خميع الردود
لماذا يلبس الباس الاسلامي منتو بتحكوا صار نصراني
 الغب غيرها يا شاطر
هل المسيح علمك تكذب 
هنا اخاطب ضميرك
السلام ختام


----------



## basem shweke (12 فبراير 2007)

اسف للاخطاء لاني على عجله
انال (انسال)
الخميع(الجميع) اسف مره اخرى
والسلام ختام


----------

